# Neuer Forellenköder: besser als Spoon, Paste und Bienenmade! | Anglerboard TV



## Anglerboard Redaktion (27. Juni 2019)

Neuer Forellenköder: besser als Spoon, Paste und Bienenmade! | Anglerboard TV - YouTube erstellt von Rebecca Hoffmann, 27. Juni 2019 um 11:53 Uhr

Es gibt einen neuen, krassen Köder fürs Angeln am Forellensee! Jesco Peschutter macht sich auf den Weg zum Angelpark Reese „Papiermühle“ in Schleswig-Holstein, um mehr über die Wunderwaffe beim Forellen angeln zu erfahren. An den idyllischen Forellenteichen trifft er Arnulf Ehrchen, der gleich mehrere Dosen des Geheimköders mitgebracht hat und seine Angeltipps zum Forelle fangen mit Euch teilen möchte. Doch was steckt in den Köderdosen? Arnulf lüftet das Geheimnis und öffnet einen Deckel. Sofort steigt ein starker Knoblauchduft in die Luft und betört die Angler am See. Dann sind mehrere ultraleichte Forellensee-Gummis zu erkennen, die sehr stark geflavourt sind. Es gibt die extrem weichen Forellenköder zum Beispiel in den Geschmacksrichtungen Knoblauch, Käse, Bubblegum und Pellet und in vielen unterschiedlichen Farben.

Da die Köder weicher sind als normale Barschköder, sind sie sehr beweglich und besitzen somit ein verführerisches Spiel. Die neuen Forellengummis gibt es von mehreren, hauptsächlich aus Russland stammenden Herstellern. Trout Jara stellt den Geheimköder zum Forellenangeln als Mirax in 50 und 70 Millimeter Länge oder die schlankere Köderversion als Boxter her. Auch der russische Anbieter TurboLures bietet mit seinen aromatisierten Shark Ködern etwas an, was die Forellen wild macht. Arnulf ist der Meinung, dass vor allem das extrem starke Aroma die Forellen zum Biss bringt.

Doch wie werden die Forellenköder angeboten? Um die schwimmenden Gummis unter Wasser zu bringen, wird Gewicht benötigt. Am häufigsten kommen die Gummiköder an Streamer-Haken mit Tungsten-Perle zum Einsatz an den Forellenseen. Aber auch eine Anköderung am Micro-Jigkopf mit etwa 0,8 Gramm und 4er Hakengröße ist eine tolle Forellenmontage. Eine weitere Montage zum Forellenangeln mit den Weichködern ist das Anbieten am leichten und kleinen Cheburashka-Kopf.

Klar ist, dass diese leichten Köder zum Angeln auf die Forelle nicht mit zu schweren Ruten und grobem Angelgerät gefischt werden. Perfekt geeignet ist die UL-Angelei mit einer sehr dünnen und auffälligen Angelschnur sowie Ruten mit Wurfgewichten ab 0,5 Gramm. Extrem wichtig ist auch die optimale Köderführung am Forellenteich. Die Gummiköder werden ausgeworfen und dann langsam eingeholt. In den Spinnstopps darf auch ein wenig gezittert werden, um ein noch verführerischeres Köderspiel zu erhalten. Wichtig: Beim Biss wird nicht angeschlagen, sondern der Forellenangler lässt die Schnur locker und wartet, bis der Fisch den Angelköder nimmt und damit abzieht. Erst dann wird ein Anschlag gesetzt.

Am Angelpark Reese zeigt Arnulf am Angelteich, wie er beim Forellenangeln mit den Gummiködern vorgeht. Schnell wird klar, dass die Stinkegummis, wie sie Arnulf liebevoll nennt, am Forellensee absolute Topköder beim Fischen sind. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Forellenanglern, die beim Schleppangeln mit Forellenpaste, Schleppen mit Forellenteig oder Bienenmade und Spinnfischen mit Spoon, Wobbler, Spinner oder Durchlaufblinker sowie Fliegenfischen mit Fliege, Trockenfliege oder Streamer nur vereinzelt Forellen fangen, sind die Gummis von Trout Jara oder TurboLures eine echte Fangmaschine auf Forelle. Schon nach wenigen Minuten landen die ersten Regenbogenforellen und Goldforellen der Forellenteiche im Kescher. Weitere Fische beißen kurz darauf auf diese guten Forellenseeköder. Klar, auch Spoons, Forellenpaste beim Schleppfischen und Bienenmaden fangen Forellenarten. Doch Jesco ist begeistert und sich schnell sicher, dass dieser Gummi mit der beste Forellenköder, wenn nicht sogar bester Forellenköder aller Zeiten ist ‒ auf jeden Fall an diesem Tag am Angelsee in Schleswig-Holstein. Forellen fischen kann manchmal so einfach sein, vorausgesetzt der Forellenseeangler ist am super Angelgewässer mit Regenbogenforelle, Lachsforelle, Seeforelle, Bachforelle und Saibling mit dem richtigen Ultra Light Tackle und Forellenköder aus der Dose unterwegs!


----------



## Bilch (27. Juni 2019)

Eine Revolution beim Angeln, Gummiwurm mit Aroma 

Ich würde den Köder aber ganz gerne in einem der Bäche/Flüsse, wo ich angle, ausprobieren. Dort gibt es nämlich keinen bzw. sehr wenig Besatz. Und mal sehen, wie es sich bewährt. Die Besatzforellen nehmen sowieso alles, was man ihnen anbietet. Und gerade darum sind auch die s.g. Spoons so populär. Ich habe zuhause welche, die ich geschenkt bekommen habe, und ich habe mit denen noch nie was gefangen.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Juni 2019)

Schlabberige Gummiwürmer gehen imho auch in der Natur gut, in Schwarz sehen die aus wie ein Egel.


----------



## Rannebert (27. Juni 2019)

Das einzig neue, was ich hier sehe, ist die Tatsache, dass die Dinger nu auf die Forellenteichangler zugeschnitten verkauft werden.
Den Tanta von FishUp zB. fische ich, vor allem am T-Rig, schon seit Jahren erfolgreich auf Barsche, wenn man aber natürlich eine neue Kundengruppe benötigt, dann muss das auf einmal alles neu, toll und innovativ sein, so läuft Werbung nunmal!


----------



## rippi (27. Juni 2019)

Schnecken sind aber besser.


----------



## Seele (27. Juni 2019)

Also Bachforellen werden damit gefangen, das hab ich schon versucht, aber es gibt weitaus bessere Köder am Bach. Der Forellensee hat aber andere Gesetze, da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (2. Juli 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Eine Revolution beim Angeln, Gummiwurm mit Aroma
> 
> Ich würde den Köder aber ganz gerne in einem der Bäche/Flüsse, wo ich angle, ausprobieren. Dort gibt es nämlich keinen bzw. sehr wenig Besatz. Und mal sehen, wie es sich bewährt. Die Besatzforellen nehmen sowieso alles, was man ihnen anbietet. Und gerade darum sind auch die s.g. Spoons so populär. Ich habe zuhause welche, die ich geschenkt bekommen habe, und ich habe mit denen noch nie was gefangen.



Hallo Bilch,

ich habe diese Köder an den Forellenseen vorher noch nicht gesehen. Dabei muss ich auch gestehen, dass ich recht selten an Forellenteichen fische. Spoons, Forellenteig und Bienenmaden sind mir bekannt, aber die stark aromatisierten Gummiköder zum Forellenangeln waren mir neu. Es scheint, dass sich da gerade ein neuer Trend entwickelt. Dass Besatzforellen jeden Köder nehmen, stimmt nicht wirklich. Ich hatte am Forellensee schon sehr schwierige Tage, während die Forellenexperten recht gut fingen. Auch an dem Drehtag im Angelpark Reese "Papiermühle" war es zeitweise recht zäh. Am Morgen fingen alle Forellenangler ihre Fische. Doch im Laufe des Tages und zu immer späterer Stunde kamen mit Spoon, Bienenmade, Forellenteig oder Wobbler nur noch vereinzelt Regenbogenforellen, Bachforellen oder Goldforellen zum Vorschein. Arnulf fing allerdings mit diesen neuen Gummiwürmern stetig weiter und erreichte als einzigster Angler das Fanglimit von zehn Fischen pro Tag (soweit ich das sehen konnte). Ob diese Forellenköder an jedem Tag überzeugen, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Sicher wird es auch mal Angeltage geben, an denen andere Kunstköder oder Naturköder besser funktionieren. Ich weiß aber, dass bei mir in der Zukunft auch immer ein paar "Stinkegummis", wie sie Arnulf nennt, in meiner Köderbox liegen werden. Vielleicht nehme ich sie auch mal mit zum Meerforellenangeln 

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Bilch (9. Juli 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Hallo Bilch,
> 
> ich habe diese Köder an den Forellenseen vorher noch nicht gesehen. Dabei muss ich auch gestehen, dass ich recht selten an Forellenteichen fische. Spoons, Forellenteig und Bienenmaden sind mir bekannt, aber die stark aromatisierten Gummiköder zum Forellenangeln waren mir neu. Es scheint, dass sich da gerade ein neuer Trend entwickelt. Dass Besatzforellen jeden Köder nehmen, stimmt nicht wirklich. Ich hatte am Forellensee schon sehr schwierige Tage, während die Forellenexperten recht gut fingen. Auch an dem Drehtag im Angelpark Reese "Papiermühle" war es zeitweise recht zäh. Am Morgen fingen alle Forellenangler ihre Fische. Doch im Laufe des Tages und zu immer späterer Stunde kamen mit Spoon, Bienenmade, Forellenteig oder Wobbler nur noch vereinzelt Regenbogenforellen, Bachforellen oder Goldforellen zum Vorschein. Arnulf fing allerdings mit diesen neuen Gummiwürmern stetig weiter und erreichte als einzigster Angler das Fanglimit von zehn Fischen pro Tag (soweit ich das sehen konnte). Ob diese Forellenköder an jedem Tag überzeugen, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Sicher wird es auch mal Angeltage geben, an denen andere Kunstköder oder Naturköder besser funktionieren. Ich weiß aber, dass bei mir in der Zukunft auch immer ein paar "Stinkegummis", wie sie Arnulf nennt, in meiner Köderbox liegen werden. Vielleicht nehme ich sie auch mal mit zum Meerforellenangeln
> 
> ...


Was ich sagen will ist, dass hier wieder das Rad neu erfunden wird. So wie die s.g. Spoons nichts wirklich neues sind, ist es auch mit diesen Ködern - ähnliche Gummiköder gab es schon und Aromas auch.

Was aber die Besatzforellen angeht sind meine Erfahrungen eben solche, dass sie viel leichter zu fangen sind als die wilden. An einigen den Gewässern, wo ich angle, werden natürlich Forellen auch eingesetzt. Von den eingesetzten werden 50 % in kurzer Zeit gefangen und mindestens 90 % bis Ende der Angelsaison. Nach dem Einsatz geht man kaum als Schneider nach Hause. Eine wilde zu fangen ist aber viel schwieriger und dort wo es kein Besatz gibt oder am Ende der Angelsaison hat man viele Schneidertage. Die 10 % (oder sogar weniger), die das erste Jahr überleben, sind aber dann fast genauso schlau wie die wilden und entsprechend schwer zu fangen.

P.S. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch nie an einem Forellenteich geangelt habe und wahrscheinlich auch nie werde. Was ich geschrieben habe, ist also meine subjektive Meinung und ich kann hier auch falsch liegen.


----------



## Aalbubi (10. Juli 2019)

Jedes mal der selbe Mist. Ich habe mal nen älteren Herren erklärt, das das angeln mit Spoons schon vor seiner Geburt unter dem Namen "blinkern" praktiziert wurde. Diese neuen  Forellenköder habe ich auch schon letztes Jahr am Teich gesehen. 
Sorry, ich kriege das kalte Kotzen wenn ich so  eine Überschrift sehe. Fangt eure Fische wie ihr wollt und erfindet wie schon gesagt, das Rad nicht neu.


----------



## Bilch (10. Juli 2019)

Interessant ist, dass die super extrafängige Köder immer wieder fast ausschließlich für Forellenteiche erfunden werden...


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Juli 2019)

Ja, aber wenn man bedenkt, welche Superköder sich wirklich gehalten haben, dann fällt mir nur der Berkley Teig ein. Vieles kommt und geht wieder, 6 gr. Effzett gab es schon vor vielen Jahrzehnten, heute heißt er Spoon. Oder Faulenzerteig oder Forelliteig, vor 2 Jahren als das Non plus ultra angepriesen, und jetzt?? Ich bleib bei ganz normalen Maden mit etwas Berkley-Teig drumrum und es fängt.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juli 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn man bedenkt, welche Superköder sich wirklich gehalten haben, dann fällt mir nur der Berkley Teig ein. Vieles kommt und geht wieder, 6 gr. Effzett gab es schon vor vielen Jahrzehnten, heute heißt er Spoon.



Hallo,

das ist richtig. Den 6 gr. Effzett gabs auf jeden Fall schon anfangs der 1960er. Habe noch ein paar von damals, welche "überlebt" haben.
Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (17. Juli 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn man bedenkt, welche Superköder sich wirklich gehalten haben, dann fällt mir nur der Berkley Teig ein.



Hallo Hecht 100+,

auch der Berkley-Teig war einmal neu, hat sich aber mittlerweile an den Forellenseen etabliert. Am Drehtag konnte er aber nur in den ersten Stunden am Morgen bei den anderen Anglern punkten. Danach waren die aromatisierten Gummiköder bei weitem vorne. Ich persönlich verschließe mich keinen neuen Ködern oder Techniken. Wenn mir aber etwas nicht zusagt, dann lasse ich es nach einiger Zeit auch wieder bleiben. Doch schon manchmal haben andere Angler meine Augen weit geöffnet. So war es zum Beispiel mit Durchlaufblinkern beim Meerforellenangeln, dem Chod Rig beim Karpfenangeln und dem Double Softjerk Rig beim Barschangeln. Hätte ich meine Angeltechnik manchmal nicht geändert, wären so manch tolle Fänge ausgeblieben - da bin ich mir sicher. Jeder muss aber selbst entscheiden, was er fischt. Und wenn jemand mit einer Methode sehr erfolgreich ist, will ich ihn davon auch nicht abbringen. Doch ab und zu schadet es auch nicht über den eigenen Tellerrand zu schauen. Viele Angler sind leider, auch wenn sie nichts fangen, sehr beratungsresistent und nehmen neue Methoden nicht an, selbst wenn man ihnen freundlich helfen und zu den Fischen bringen möchte. Damit bist aber nicht Du Hecht 100+ gemeint. Nicht, dass ein falscher Eindruck entsteht .

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Juli 2019)

Super Video hast du gemacht.Und was für eine schöne Mütze du hast,Jesco


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (17. Juli 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Super Video hast du gemacht.Und was für eine schöne Mütze du hast,Jesco



Danke Hering 58. Doch meine schöne Mütze wird es wohl nicht mehr lange machen. Langsam zerfällt sie


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Juli 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Danke Hering 58. Doch meine schöne Mütze wird es wohl nicht mehr lange machen. Langsam zerfällt sie


Jesco,da musst du dir umgedingt Ersatz besorgen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (17. Juli 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Jesco,da musst du dir umgedingt Ersatz besorgen.



Hering 58, würde ich ja gerne. Finde aber nicht das exakte Modell oder ein annähernd ähnliches. Die Mütze ist ja schon über 20 Jahre alt. Wer mir einen Hinweis zu einem identischen oder fast identischen Modell gibt, wird von mir reich belohnt werden .


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Juli 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Hering 58, würde ich ja gerne. Finde aber nicht das exakte Modell oder ein annähernd ähnliches. Die Mütze ist ja schon über 20 Jahre alt. Wer mir einen Hinweis zu einem identischen oder fast identischen Modell gibt, wird von mir reich belohnt werden .


Ja das wird sehr schwierig.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Juli 2019)

@Jesco, ich fühle mich auch nicht angesprochen. Was ich ausdrücken wollte ist, das uns von der Industrie oft mitgeteilt wird, das man ohne den neuesten Ultrahippen Köder nichts mehr fängt. Klar, die ganze Welt lebt für und durch die Werbung. Aber nicht alles, was auf den Markt erscheint, ist in meinen Augen notwendig.
Ich persönlich gehe gerne an einen Forellensee. Meine Frau erzählt mir vorher, wie viele ich mitbringen darf und ich packe dann das passende ein. 






Dabei habe ich die letzten Male eine Rute mit einer Weichgummi-Knobi-Made ausgelegt, ohne Erfolg. Höhe stimmte, Fische Bissen, nur nicht auf Gummimade. Ich probiere gerne jede Neuigkeit aus und wie du schon geschrieben hast bleibt manchmal auch was hängen. Es ist aber schwer, bei der heutigen Menge an Neuvorstellungen  das wirklich brauchbare zu finden.
Ich werde mir den neuen Wunderköder natürlich auch besorgen und dann werden wir schauen. Bei mir am See stand die Rebo letztens bei 5 mtr Wassertiefe,  Das heißt 2 bis 7 mtr über Grund. Mal sehen wie es dann damit klappt.  Und wenn die Fische so tief stehen kommt man mit UL auch nicht wirklich auf die passende Tiefe, Bombarde klappte auch nicht wirklich, es ging nur das auftreibende Angeln mit dem Bodentaster oder mit der langen Stippe.


----------



## Andal (17. Juli 2019)

Ich bin zwar kein FoPu Gänger, aber ich schiele immer nach diesen, oder anderen Forellenködern. Die lassen sich auch prima, teilweise mit etwas anderen Anköderungen, in offenen Gewässern auf alle möglichen Arten fischen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (19. Juli 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jesco, ich fühle mich auch nicht angesprochen. Was ich ausdrücken wollte ist, das uns von der Industrie oft mitgeteilt wird, das man ohne den neuesten Ultrahippen Köder nichts mehr fängt. Klar, die ganze Welt lebt für und durch die Werbung. Aber nicht alles, was auf den Markt erscheint, ist in meinen Augen notwendig.
> Ich persönlich gehe gerne an einen Forellensee. Meine Frau erzählt mir vorher, wie viele ich mitbringen darf und ich packe dann das passende ein.
> Anhang anzeigen 327451
> 
> ...



Hallo Hecht100+,

das Video ist kein Werbevideo und wir bekommen auch rein gar nichts vom Hersteller. Ich wollte damit nur etwas Neues zum Fischen zeigen. Keiner muss diese Köder benutzen. Doch wer es will, darf es natürlich gerne ausprobieren und sich ein eigenes Bild davon machen. Nur eines noch mal zum Verständnis: Passiv werden die Gummiköder eher schlecht funktionieren. Man sollte schon wie im Video beschrieben aktiv und sehr langsam zitternd damit fischen. Wer mit anderen Methoden besser fängt und zufrieden ist, darf gerne dabei bleiben. Denn es gilt immer noch: Wer fängt, hat recht...

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Juli 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Hallo Hecht100+,
> 
> das Video ist kein Werbevideo und wir bekommen auch rein gar nichts vom Hersteller. Ich wollte damit nur etwas Neues zum Fischen zeigen. Keiner muss diese Köder benutzen. Doch wer es will, darf es natürlich gerne ausprobieren und sich ein eigenes Bild davon machen. Nur eines noch mal zum Verständnis: Passiv werden die Gummiköder eher schlecht funktionieren. Man sollte schon wie im Video beschrieben aktiv und sehr langsam zitternd damit fischen. Wer mit anderen Methoden besser fängt und zufrieden ist, darf gerne dabei bleiben. Denn es gilt immer noch: Wer fängt, hat recht...
> 
> ...



Hallo Jesco, das sollte auf keinem Fall als Vorwurf irgendwelcher Art gegen dich oder Arnulf rüberkommen. Mein Anliegen ist eigentlich, das jede Neuigkeit heutzutage mit einem riesigem Werbeaufwand an den Mann oder Frau gebracht wird. Und das nicht nur im Angelsport. 

Die großen Gummimaden, die ich diese Woche noch mal probierte habe, egal ob an der Pose oder beim Schleppen,  haben wieder keinen Biss gebracht, obwohl der Knobi-Geruch doch wirklich sehr gewaltig ist. Aber man gibt ja nicht auf.

Viele Grüße

Hecht 100+


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (19. Juli 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hallo Jesco, das sollte auf keinem Fall als Vorwurf irgendwelcher Art gegen dich oder Arnulf rüberkommen. Mein Anliegen ist eigentlich, das jede Neuigkeit heutzutage mit einem riesigem Werbeaufwand an den Mann oder Frau gebracht wird. Und das nicht nur im Angelsport.
> 
> Die großen Gummimaden, die ich diese Woche noch mal probierte habe, egal ob an der Pose oder beim Schleppen,  haben wieder keinen Biss gebracht, obwohl der Knobi-Geruch doch wirklich sehr gewaltig ist. Aber man gibt ja nicht auf.
> 
> ...



Moin Hecht100+,

ich habe das schon richtig und nicht als Vorwurf verstanden. Es ist ja auch gut, wenn man neue Dinge erst einmal skeptisch begutachtet. Manche werden sich durchsetzen, andere nicht. Als die ersten Autos oder Computer auf dem Markt erschienen, waren sicher auch viele skeptisch. Doch heute können wir fast nicht mehr ohne leben. Wie es mit den Gummiködern weitergeht, wird die Zukunft und der Endkunde zeigen. Wir werden es sehen...

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## thanatos (29. Juli 2019)

vergleichbares hab ich schon vor über 25 Jahren auf ´ner Messe in Wiesbaden von einem Japaner angeboten bekommen .
na ja wer meint es ist hip der soll damit glücklich werden ,solange ich mit meiner Methode erfolgreich bin
kommt so was nicht an meine Strippe ,genauso wenig wie die Berkleyknete.


----------

